# Argh! Why is Scrivener changing my italics to underlined text?



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

This is so annoying. When I compile to a mobi file, everything that I've put in italics is now underlined.
Does anyone know the workaround for this? I have Scrivener for Mac.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

In the transformations tab of the compile dialog, untick "Convert italics to underlines"


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

In your Compile settings under "Transformations", uncheck "Convert italics to underlines."


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Whoa! That was easy! Thanks so much to both of you, and thank God for kboards!
I'd still be tearing my hair out right now if it weren't for you.


----------



## GriffinIffley (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry to bring a thread back from the dead, but..

I'm just trialling Scrivener at the moment and it seems great, but I have italics in my text which I want to keep, so unchecked the box to underline italics. I have also specified my italic text will 'Preserve Formatting'

This works, in that the text comes through to my compiled eBook as italics, but unfortunately in a smaller font size than my main text (see attached pic).










Any ideas?


----------

